# Grubhub without scheduling



## uberboy1212

I always wondered how GH felt about drivers taking orders without scheduling. I had no problems logging on when they send out texts saying they need drivers but was always a little hesitant any other time. Finally an official answer from GH. So the only “advantage” of scheduling is the hourly guarantee. They say priority dispatch but that’s BS. All of the shitty no tip orders go to the drivers on schedule clinging to that hourly guarantee. I am officially never scheduling a block again,


----------



## BunnyK

I completed a month with UE and now just signed on for grubhub in Portland to compare platforms. The hourly guarantee is only 11.75 an hour while I normally make 18-20 an hour doing UE. This means that tips will make up a large bulk of the difference. It will be interesting to see if GH measures up here.


----------



## uberboy1212

BunnyK said:


> I completed a month with UE and now just signed on for grubhub in Portland to compare platforms. The hourly guarantee is only 11.75 an hour while I normally make 18-20 an hour doing UE. This means that tips will make up a large bulk of the difference. It will be interesting to see if GH measures up here.


Why on earth would you even look elsewhere if you normally make $18-20/hr for delivering food? In case you dont know thats sensational. I can save you a lot of time and tell you that you will not make that much on GH. There will be shifts where you get really lucky with tips but overall you wont. With GH you rely on the tips, which really depends on luck. With UE you hope to get more tips. With GH you better pray you do because if you dont you will make way under minimum wage.


----------



## BunnyK

uberboy1212 said:


> Why on earth would you even look elsewhere if you normally make $18-20/hr for delivering food? In case you dont know thats sensational. I can save you a lot of time and tell you that you will not make that much on GH. There will be shifts where you get really lucky with tips but overall you wont. With GH you rely on the tips, which really depends on luck. With UE you hope to get more tips. With GH you better pray you do because if you dont you will make way under minimum wage.


Thanks for the feedback. The reason I am trying GH is because I have heard that you can make more on certain days. So by doing it for a week I can see which days it might be better to do GH versus UE. This means I need to do it for a week straight to see which days pay off better than UE.


----------



## saucy05

uberboy1212 said:


> Why on earth would you even look elsewhere if you normally make $18-20/hr for delivering food? In case you dont know thats sensational. I can save you a lot of time and tell you that you will not make that much on GH. There will be shifts where you get really lucky with tips but overall you wont. With GH you rely on the tips, which really depends on luck. With UE you hope to get more tips. With GH you better pray you do because if you dont you will make way under minimum wage.


It's always good to have options and have accounts on multiple platforms. Currently I have 4 delivery accounts. Uber recently deactivated my account because of their background check issues but it didn't affect me because I had a backup plan.


----------



## Goongpad77

uberboy1212 said:


> I always wondered how GH felt about drivers taking orders without scheduling. I had no problems logging on when they send out texts saying they need drivers but was always a little hesitant any other time. Finally an official answer from GH. So the only "advantage" of scheduling is the hourly guarantee. They say priority dispatch but that's BS. All of the shitty no tip orders go to the drivers on schedule clinging to that hourly guarantee. I am officially never scheduling a block again,


That's funny your email says they make 65% more...mine says they make 95% more which I just can't believe. I work off schedule pretty often and still get offers. I've been on a block and it's been slow...off schedule and busy. I think is total BS. Scheduling sucks as an Independent Contractor anyway.


----------



## andaas

uberboy1212 said:


> I always wondered how GH felt about drivers taking orders without scheduling. I had no problems logging on when they send out texts saying they need drivers but was always a little hesitant any other time. Finally an official answer from GH. So the only "advantage" of scheduling is the hourly guarantee. They say priority dispatch but that's BS. All of the shitty no tip orders go to the drivers on schedule clinging to that hourly guarantee. I am officially never scheduling a block again,


It may differ in your market. Here in Dallas, I've found that if I sign on early for a shift by say, 5-10 minutes, I will rarely receive an order until my scheduled start time (so if I am scheduled for 6:00-8:00, sign on at 5:45... I receive an order at 6:00 on the dot).

The few times I have signed on unscheduled, I have gone up to 60 minutes with zero orders.

It certainly *feels* like on-schedule is prioritized.

Keep in mind, my acceptance rate is ~40-50%. I don't work guarantees - EVER. I don't accept $0 tip orders.


----------



## Goongpad77

andaas said:


> It may differ in your market. Here in Dallas, I've found that if I sign on early for a shift by say, 5-10 minutes, I will rarely receive an order until my scheduled start time (so if I am scheduled for 6:00-8:00, sign on at 5:45... I receive an order at 6:00 on the dot).
> 
> The few times I have signed on unscheduled, I have gone up to 60 minutes with zero orders.
> 
> It certainly *feels* like on-schedule is prioritized.
> 
> Keep in mind, my acceptance rate is ~40-50%. I don't work guarantees - EVER. I don't accept $0 tip orders.


Working scheduled sucks and their acceptance rate is too high. They want me to take almost every order and drive over 18 miles for a pickup. They have sent me offers that would literally take 45 minutes to pickup with traffic. It snowed here last week and my acceptance rate tanked because they were sending offers in two different cities at once going in completely different directions for the drop. Impossible offers!! The snow here completely screwed their system. There were no drivers and tons of offers. Why are they screwing my acceptance rate when I'm willing to help in 12 inches of solid ice?? GrubHub sucks so bad with their stupid recognition program. If drivers were smart you wouldn't schedule and only take offers that make sense then their program wouldn't have an affect. Every GrubHub driver should just work when they want and run multiple apps. Screw guaranteed minimums and blocks!


----------



## uberboy1212

andaas said:


> It may differ in your market. Here in Dallas, I've found that if I sign on early for a shift by say, 5-10 minutes, I will rarely receive an order until my scheduled start time (so if I am scheduled for 6:00-8:00, sign on at 5:45... I receive an order at 6:00 on the dot).
> 
> The few times I have signed on unscheduled, I have gone up to 60 minutes with zero orders.
> 
> It certainly *feels* like on-schedule is prioritized.
> 
> Keep in mind, my acceptance rate is ~40-50%. I don't work guarantees - EVER. I don't accept $0 tip orders.


You might be right about the priority dispatch because I don't know for sure. I think it could go both ways though. I do think that GH purposely keeps certain drivers slow to keep them slaves to the hourly guarantee. Who else is going to take all those no tip orders? I've had good and bad experiences both on and off schedule

I swear every time it's slow being on schedule with GH I get an extra amount of those shit orders


----------



## Goongpad77

uberboy1212 said:


> You might be right about the priority dispatch because I don't know for sure. I think it could go both ways though. I do think that GH purposely keeps certain drivers slow to keep them slaves to the hourly guarantee. Who else is going to take all those no tip orders? I've had good and bad experiences both on and off schedule
> 
> I swear every time it's slow being on schedule with GH I get an extra amount of those shit orders


That's seems to be the case in my area. Only time GrubHub is good is when it's busy and on time like the other apps. The customers that zero out the auto-pre tip can take a hike!


----------



## andaas

Goongpad77 said:


> Working scheduled sucks and their acceptance rate is too high. They want me to take almost every order and drive over 18 miles for a pickup. They have sent me offers that would literally take 45 minutes to pickup with traffic. It snowed here last week and my acceptance rate tanked because they were sending offers in two different cities at once going in completely different directions for the drop. Impossible offers!! The snow here completely screwed their system. There were no drivers and tons of offers. Why are they screwing my acceptance rate when I'm willing to help in 12 inches of solid ice?? GrubHub sucks so bad with their stupid recognition program. If drivers were smart you wouldn't schedule and only take offers that make sense then their program wouldn't have an affect. Every GrubHub should just work when they want and run multiple apps. Screw guaranteed minimums and blocks!


I'm confused.

I only work scheduled blocks. My acceptance rate last week was about 55%. I only accept orders that work for me - refusing any orders that are too far or pay too low.

I am still able to pick up the majority of blocks for the specific hours I like to work. Perhaps that is not the case everywhere. Note: These blocks are all full within ~5 minutes of the general schedule unlock on Saturday.


----------



## Goongpad77

andaas said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> I only work scheduled blocks. My acceptance rate last week was about 55%. I only accept orders that work for me - refusing any orders that are too far or pay too low.
> 
> I am still able to pick up the majority of blocks for the specific hours I like to work. Perhaps that is not the case everywhere. Note: These blocks are all full within ~5 minutes of the general schedule unlock on Saturday.


Their goal is to get everyone pro or premier. There are no barely any blocks here on Saturday. They are gone in 30 seconds. They hired a lot of drivers here. I can't believe some people take every offer. They send me rediculous offers. My market has a lot of no tippers on all the apps. I want to quit, but the only thing keeping at it is the flexibility. The money sucks.


----------



## William1964

I have a similar email from GrubHub it's an advertisement in my opinion.
I have not made a screenshot to share.

On average GrubHub drivers earn 55% more when driving within a block schedule a block today. Kind of hard to schedule a block when you're being punished. I mention that because I got that email just after my punishment. Started. In short the antifreeze in the car turn to slush it took me 8 hours to fix and I missed 2 hours block.

I've sent my complaint to GrubHub. They put me back on 100%. And they understand that I don't think the app is running smoothly.


----------



## Jay Mikhail

I would be careful about scheduling a block. Grubhub does not want to pay their drivers the hourly guarantee. I was put on a "fraud block" that restricted me from scheduling blocks in my region. When I called my specialist she stated that the average driver gets 2 deliveries per 1.5 hours and that I was averaging less and most of my income was from the hourly guarantee. Um..isnt that the point of the guarantee? Mind you, I have a 92% acceptance rate, 100% block attendance/ 13% block drop rate. What I do is log on the app and wait for my delivery. I stay close to the center of my region, not on the edge. Most of the time I only get maybe one delivery per 1.5 hours. My specialist believes I should drive around the region and look for busier areas. My response to her was that I am not going to waste more gas and "hunt" for deliveries for a minimum wage guarantee. that is counter productive. Her response was " you are so right, I actually got out of a meeting and we will be doing away with the minimum guarantee soon because drivers seem not to care about them." So now I am permanently blocked from scheduling blocks. I told her it is fine if you dont want to pay people minimum hourly, but dont penalize drivers for not taking the number of orders you THINK they should.


----------



## Uberdaddyo

I just had the same thing happen to me they removed my scheduling restrictions. I seem to be busier on blocks. I was told by my ds that the algorithm evenly spreads deliveries between scheduled and non scheduled . Do you think that's true? I mean i dont care about 11 bucks an hour guarantee but i am concerned about getting less orders.


----------



## William1964

I only sign in early before my block starts and from time to time 30% of the time they will keep me overtime after my block ends. I really don't have that information. If I don't have a schedule I'm dysfunctional. I'm just trying to find a rhythm and a pattern that doesn't involve my car breaking down every week


----------



## uberboy1212

Def better to get on schedule if you can, just don’t worry about acceptance rate


----------

